# New Brand outta Germany - now available in the US



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Folks,

Good news for all DJ chromoly frame lovers. Leafcycles outta Germany is now available in the US. Bars, seats, rims, hubs, grips, stems and chains are also available.


































For more info contact me!

Ride on
Chris


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

HOT dude...awsome...especially if you live in the Netherlands...=) Thanks for the update!


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

No I am not living in the Netherlands. I´m going back and forth between USA and Germany. But let me know if you are interested in parts or frames from Leafcycles!


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im interested in the price so far the frame looks awesome. might switch my decision


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Price will be 399$ for the frame


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking real sweet Chris. How wide of tire can you fit, is it 10mm dropouts, 135 rear hub?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i think you just got my business as soon as my plant x sells im realy liking that frame


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

For the metric clueless...

BB Height: 12.8"
Chainstay: 15.9" - 16.9"
Top Tube: 22.2"
Weight: 6.4lbs.

I like the mint color and simple graphics; but, the frame seems a little heavy to me.


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

There are lighter frames out there...that´s right. But bet they ain´t that strong like our d.one! A Blk Mrkt Mob Frame is only 0.88lbs lighter but it is also more expensive than the Leaf d.one plus I don´t think that the Mob is as strong as the d.one. The chainstay of the Mob seems very skinny to me. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

looks like a sweet frame, nice to see more companies popping up!


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Here a pic of the d.one in all colors!










Ride on
Chris


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very good looking frames. i'll bet they do great if you ride mainly dirt, but the stays are pretty long for street use..weight's a bit much too, but not real bad. good luck


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

hmmmm might jus have to get me a new dj frame...they look stupid sick...once i get a job ill get at you


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looking very well made but the translation needs a little work!


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this frame better than others?
I think it's top tube too short. Pedals too close to front wheel. Some people can touch front wheel by foot. Probably this frame construct for teens and girls. 
I think this frame most suitable with 24" wheels.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I like the looks of those rims.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

mesier said:


> Is this frame better than others?
> I think it's top tube too short. Pedals too close to front wheel. Some people can touch front wheel by foot. Probably this frame construct for teens and girls.
> I think this frame most suitable with 24" wheels.


people can touch the front tire from the pedal on alot of bikes that doesnt have anything to do with the performance, i personally think they look sick as is, where are you guys distributing from in the u s of a


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

looks good.

but probably needs more testing. ill be glad to help with that.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

mesier said:


> Is this frame better than others?
> I think it's top tube too short. Pedals too close to front wheel. Some people can touch front wheel by foot. Probably this frame construct for teens and girls.
> I think this frame most suitable with 24" wheels.


That made no sense. Learn english.

And that was the gheyist statement you could have possibly made, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I think this bike made my top 3 possible build ups this winter. Possibly top two. Between the trail or park and this.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah its in my top 4 right now. its something like this in no particular order: riot,pinscher,d-one, or ToP


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

The d.one is for 26" only. A 24" street frame is under testing at the moment and will be available spring 2008. 

We are distributing from Virginia Beach.

I will try to post some pics of parts too!

Ride on 
Chris


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

As promised.....here our Leafcycles "Eastwood Bar"










Here our "Symbol Seat" and our "Ebony Seat"


















Our new frame "OS" will be available March 2008.










Ride on
Chris


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

any more info on those bars? 22.2?

I like the 12.8bb height the best, and don't want to sound like a critic, since I dig seeing all these new companies popping up expanding this market, but with everyone staring at numbers these days, I think honestly the least of your worries will be people criticizing the weight, but more turned away by the longish chainstay length.... they may prove to be a large marketing draw back for you (not to mention euro bb and press-fit headset). Good luck, I like to see what you're doing, very simple, very clean, and you're stickin' to it and best of all, seems you've got plenty up your sleeve in testing!  keep it solid.


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

thanks for posting all the goods. i agree with BikeS's comment about the long CS length though. The other Geo numbers look pretty good, could be a bit longer TT for my liking but 22.2" isn't real short. Not sure who you guys are trying to market this frame towards mainly but whether it's street, dirt or park, people want shorter rear ends! weight is a concern but not nearly as much as the Geo. most people would much rather ride a 6.4lb frame with dialed geo then ride a 5lb frame with only "ok" geo, in my opinion. if you guys shortened the rear to say 15.5-16.5" or less if possible then i think it'd be much more desirable.


----------



## esbelch32 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool.

I'm in Germany, have to look for your stuff in the LBS.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

What are the prices for the bars and that white seat, I might consider purchasing in a month or two. I like the rise on those bars.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

well i think that you should post up a picture of a complete with the silver frame and then send it to me for further testing....i think its necessary:thumbsup:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damn that first one is ****ing sexy!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

this is better german engineering though


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Damn, those frames are real sick looking..

good looking seats and bars too..


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> this is better german engineering though


Ill take one of those, Im a bmw fan for sure. Just throw a rack on it and Ill haul a leaf cycle around with it, lol.


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL...that is good german engineering but I wanna see you ridin your trails in a BMW!  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Here some more pics.































Ride on
Chris


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I want that front hub! lookin' very smooth.

seatclamp looks exactly like a Coalition one I have...


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

We designed the our Sputnic Front Hub for DJ. There is no mount for a disc on it so you can put in the spokes on both sides in the same direction...that makes the front wheel stronger.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

those rims look taaaaasty...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

what size rise are those bars? and how much will they be?

all those products look sick, i like the rims too


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

The rize of the bar is 3.25" and the price is $59.


----------



## j2thec (May 5, 2007)

Good clean looking products, I'm really digging the mint green!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I love those frames... And that seat is sick too. Do you guys have on online website?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

damn. some really nice parts.
likin those blue rims too....if only i could get that to match the color scheme on the bike...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ChrisLeafCycles said:


> We designed the our Sputnic Front Hub for DJ. There is no mount for a disc on it so you can put in the spokes on both sides in the same direction...that makes the front wheel stronger.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


why can't you lace a disc hub like that? I'm not sure where you were going with that comment, confused me a bit... 
but yeah, it's just like a profile, last, or npj non-disc rim... cleaner looking and with no iso bolt mounts, you have wider flange spacing, which means you can build the wheel with zero offset or dish, which leads to wider triangulation, which equals a stronger wheel.  and it looks trick! haha.  
Great to see more options. Just curious, if I were seriously interested in one of those hubs, could I just order from you?


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

yes exactly....I meant the better triangulation! And yes...you can order all products over me! I work for the distribution here in the US. I´m German so that´s why my english isn´t that good.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

lol when i was waiting for the pictures to pop up i was thinking "man that green frame and bar combo would loook mint with an green argyle"  

and there it is


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

and 15.9" stays arent that long , thats the same as an STP


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's another built up d.one:










This is the first and only d.one to come into Australia.


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes that´s right! That is the first and only one in Australia so far. But I think that dude sold it already or he wants to sell it!

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah he had an amazingly long build-up thread on www.farkin.net and when he finally finished it, he put it up for sale Mmmm I might even buy it

It confuses me that Leafcycles came to Australia before they got to the USA....


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> I love those frames... And that seat is sick too. Do you guys have on online website?


Nope. They have an offline one though...

I'm diggin those high rise bars! If I had the money, I'd be looking at the d. one!

Tim


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

I like that bar, grips and saddle.
Can you ship its to Russia?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Jervis.G said:


> It confuses me that Leafcycles came to Australia before they got to the USA....


yeah, and what about Last and NPJ, and others as well?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

good product. good luck. I hope a good product makes it. Im tired of all this crappy ish breakin and bending and getting bought over and over. Rock on good people. Rock on.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

The Agency said:


> For the metric clueless...
> 
> BB Height: 12.8"
> Chainstay: 15.9" - 16.9"
> ...


its the same weight as a ToP though. i think.


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey,

of course we can ship to Russia. We send you the stuff directly from our warehouse in Germany.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> its the same weight as a ToP though. i think.


new '08 upgraded ToP is under 6. JMH, a user on here weighed in his at like 5lb 15oz or so if I remember correctly.


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

All the Leafcycles parts can be ordered directly from Leafcycles in Germany. I just talked to the headquarter there and they said that they will ship the parts to the US. The US distribution of Leafcycles will start in summer 2008. Go and check the Leafcycles website http://www.leafcycles.eu. They speak english. But you guys can also ask me for any questions you may have.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, and what about Last and NPJ, and others as well?


What!? We got NPJ and LAST products before you guys?....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Jervis.G said:


> What!? We got NPJ and LAST products before you guys?....


not just before... we've NEVER gotten any products from either of those companies... :skep: Have yet to see anything from either of them over here in Japan either.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

15 euro for shipping into the Netherlands???this is getting interesting dude...


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> not just before... we've NEVER gotten any products from either of those companies... :skep: Have yet to see anything from either of them over here in Japan either.


Ohhhh man that sucks. Well I have recently aquired an NPJ East Beast frame and some NPJ cranks so I will be sure to post them up here once built up just to tease you

Back on topic: Leafcycles rock!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, i reckon :thumbsup:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

and just wondering jervis G how much that built up one came in at weight wise?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

maybe 12-14kg? oh fvk...pounds...I guess around 32 maybe?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

go metric system!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> go metric system!!! :thumbsup:


The metric system is stupid. Everyone should just follow THE AMERICAN SYSTEM because AMERICANS are always right. Why did THEY have to go off and make their own completely logical system of weights and measures anyway!!!:madman:

Everything should be based on the number 2.54, not 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

tibug said:


> The metric system is stupid. Everyone should just follow THE AMERICAN SYSTEM because AMERICANS are always right. Why did THEY have to go off and make their own completely logical system of weights and measures anyway!!!:madman:
> 
> Everything should be based on the number 2.54, not 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tim


do I sense some sarcasm? haha...


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

*BikeSATORI*, no. In really, they believe so.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mesier said:


> *BikeSATORI*, no. In really, they believe so.


who is "they"? :skep: 
you're wrong bro, to attempt to stereotype and group people like that in your mind.


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> do I sense some sarcasm? haha...


A slap to zee face would be coming you way if you didn't


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah well htey're called SYSTEMS. You've got more than one...choose...I choose the 10. 2.54 is too difficult to remember...hehe


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

mesier said:


> *BikeSATORI*, no. In really, they believe so.


my name a da borat! 

dude i may get a set of those bars

what is the weight and width?

they look tasty?

and do you do 24" rims at all?


----------

